# Need a Home PC for 40k



## ranjitsd (Sep 19, 2015)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Surfing and casual gaming 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: max 40k including tax 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win 10

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: 18.5 inch, already have lg 22inch tv. which i will use as montior after we upgrade our tv

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:_____

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: within month end

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:done by my brother

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:SP. road Bangalore, suggest a good shop

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: wanted to buy  xeon 1230 v3, i can extend upto 45K if possible


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2015)

*Budget - 50k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i5 4440
*11,000*
*Motherboard*Asus B85M-G*5,500**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz*3,300**Graphics Card*MSI GTX950 2GB OC*13,500**Power Supply*Antec VP500PC*3,300**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01*3,500**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Monitor*Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS*8,400**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*Included in combo*0**Total**49,300*


----------



## ranjitsd (Sep 20, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget - 50k (Modified)*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Core i5 4440
> ...



original cost will go more than 55K

- - - Updated - - -

.......

- - - Updated - - -

1x	MB 4Intel Asus H81M-CS 1150 Socket H81 CS VGA
Rs.3,312
1x	Monitor LG 19M37A 18.5 inch LED Wide
Rs.5,538
1x	Memory DDR III Corsair 8gb 1600 mhz.
Rs.3,294
1x	HDD WD SATA 1Tb Green Caviar 64 MB Cache
Rs.3,534
1x	DVD Writer Liteon OEM SATA Black 24X
Rs.894
1x	KB Mouse Combo Umax Rapid Combo MM Both PS2
Rs.378
1x	Cabinet Antec VSK-4000 USB 3.0 without SMPS
Rs.2,304
1x	SMPS Antec VP Power VP450P 450Watts
Rs.2,682
1x	CPU Intel Core i7 4790 4 Core Upto 4 Ghz. Socket 1150
Rs.21,786
Subtotal: Rs.43,722


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 20, 2015)

ranjitsd said:


> original cost will go more than 55K
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



For Surfing and casual gaming why do you need a i7 Processor.
The mobo you selected is the bare minimum and soes not support USB 3.0 header. You compromised on several components just to get a i7 Processor. I just cannot understand for your needs.


----------



## ranjitsd (Sep 20, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> For Surfing and casual gaming why do you need a i7 Processor.
> The mobo you selected is the bare minimum and soes not support USB 3.0 header. You compromised on several components just to get a i7 Processor. I just cannot understand for your needs.



I need rig for 5 years +, I'll be adding 750ti within few months. Motherboard is enough. 1 for usb 3 pen drive and 2 for usb 3 hard disk. Pci e for 750ti and pci slot for lan card. If I need more from motherboard I can spend 6 to 8k then spending 20k for cpu when I need cpu power.i7 maybe overkill no, in few years it will be bare minimum.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 20, 2015)

ranjitsd said:


> I need rig for 5 years +, I'll be adding 750ti within few months. Motherboard is enough. 1 for usb 3 pen drive and 2 for usb 3 hard disk. Pci e for 750ti and pci slot for lan card. If I need more from motherboard I can spend 6 to 8k then spending 20k for cpu when I need cpu power.i7 maybe overkill no, in few years it will be bare minimum.


Get i5 4440 and use the money saved on GTX 960. No point in going with 750Ti if you plan to use it for 5 years. Also, remove the dvd drive and PS/2 KB+mouse (why would you buy PS/2 versions now  ? ). Get USB KB+mouse combo.


----------



## ranjitsd (Sep 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get i5 4440 and use the money saved on GTX 960. No point in going with 750Ti if you plan to use it for 5 years. Also, remove the dvd drive and PS/2 KB+mouse (why would you buy PS/2 versions now  ? ). Get USB KB+mouse combo.


750ti is enough for gaming needs. Didn't see about keyboard.can you suggest me decent keyboard mouse combo.
I may change gpu later not cpu. 750ti is enough for 720p gaming.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 20, 2015)

ranjitsd said:


> 750ti is enough for gaming needs. Didn't see about keyboard.can you suggest me decent keyboard mouse combo.
> I may change gpu later not cpu. 750ti is enough for 720p gaming.



My >8 year old Lenovo R61 with Intel Core 2 Duo T7100 is still good enough for surfing and normal office work purposes. Believe it or not, i5 4440 will be more than enough for your requirements. 

750 Ti being enough for 720p? Previous games, yes. Recent and future games, don't think so.


----------



## ranjitsd (Sep 20, 2015)

Here is the website from the store I'm buying bwindia.com
Nneed s pc without gpu for 45k. I already have 1080p monitor which is used as temporary tv. So 18.5 inch monitor is enough for time being. I'm buying gpu in December. My gaming hours are 8 to 10 hours per 2 weeks. I need i7 to compress game videos from msiafterburner and blender and . Typing from mobile, sorry for any typo.


----------



## sanjay123 (Sep 20, 2015)

I bought the following pc in 38k for my cafe. They are running really cool

CPU - i5 4th Gen
GFX - Inno3d Nvidia 750ti 2gb
Ram- Zion Gaming series 8gb
Mb- Biostar B85.
PSU- Antec BP 450
Chasis - Antec x1
HDD- Hitachi.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 20, 2015)

if you are aiming for 720p gaming, then an i7 is beyond beyond overkill for it..
Do what Saiyangoku said, get an i5 4440, its a very capable processor for it's price and is unlikely to get outdated even after 5 years (atleast it will hold up better than a 750 ti will do)

you can go for a xeon or i5 4670 but beyond that, spending more on a processor gives dimishing returns especially for gaming..
For compressing, encoding videos .. use intel quicksync in sony vegas and witness POWER OVERWHELMING


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 20, 2015)

Source the components from multiple shops/sites instead of single one to further reduce the total cost.
You can check out primeabgb, md computers.

Amazon had too good deals recently. Check if they're still alive.


----------



## ranjitsd (Sep 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Source the components from multiple shops/sites instead of single one to further reduce the total cost.
> You can check out primeabgb, md computers.
> 
> Amazon had too good deals recently. Check if they're still alive.


iterials is retail store from which i'm buying, not online

- - - Updated - - -

*bwindia.net/
I'm confused now 
45k is my max budget, please help me to build a rig from AMD or Intel from this website.I'll buy from their store this Saturday


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 20, 2015)

ranjitsd said:


> iterials is retail store from which i'm buying, not online
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Somebody in the forum bought Asus Strix GTX 960 for 15k (or was it 12k? ). You actually want to spend 4-8k extra (for no logical reason) on the same GPU by buying from that particular shop?

Mobo's were cheap too. Don't remember which ones.

Go through the last 50-60 posts in this thread: *www.digit.in/forum/shopping/152426-deal-day-discounts-coupons-post-your-findings-here-47.html

Edit:

Even *i7 4770* was for 11k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 20, 2015)

*Budget - 45k (Modified)*


*Processor*
Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3
*16,000*
*Motherboard*
Asus B85M-G*5,600*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz*3,300*
*Graphics Card*Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB OC
*10,000*
*Power Supply*Antec VP500PC*3,300*
*Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01*3,500*
*Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500*
*Keyboard*
Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*Included in combo*0**Total**46,000*


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=124834]ranjitsd[/MENTION],

I also recommend you to go with the [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] configuration.

Just a suggestion, the future proof rig has the latest CPU and the new MOBO with the latest technology. For most future proofing rig use the overclocking CPU to increase the maximum speed as per game or application requirements.

In short, for future proofing, your main focus on the CPU and MOBO. With that in future, you can upgrade the other components like RAM and GPU.


----------



## ranjitsd (Sep 21, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=124834]ranjitsd[/MENTION],
> 
> I also recommend you to go with the [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] configuration.
> 
> ...


His suggestion doesn't have monitor. Wanted to go xeon but it doesn't come with igp. 750ti will be using till next year when Pascal release  I will buy gpu. 45k  is for pc without gpu.i don't like to overclock, it decreases life span of PC.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 21, 2015)

You don't need i7 trust me. Save the extra 10k and get the i5.


----------



## ranjitsd (Sep 21, 2015)

mitraark said:


> You don't need i7 trust me. Save the extra 10k and get the i5.



Qty	Products	Price
1x	CPU Intel Core i5 4460 3.2 to 3.4 Ghz. Socket 1150
Rs.12,714
1x	MB 4Intel Asus H81M-CS 1150 Socket H81 CS VGA
Rs.3,312
1x	Monitor Dell E1914h 18.5 inch LED Wide
Rs.5,454
1x	Memory DDR III Kingston HyperX Blu 8gb 1600 mhz.
Rs.3,090
1x	HDD WD SATA 1Tb Green Caviar 64 MB Cache
Rs.3,534
1x	DVD Writer Liteon OEM SATA Black 24X
Rs.894
1x	KB Mouse Combo Logitech MK200 MM Black Both USB
Rs.864
1x	Cabinet Zebronics Gladiator USB 3.0 without SMPS
Rs.3,006
1x	SMPS Antec VP Power VP450P 450Watts
Rs.2,682
Subtotal: Rs.35,550

or AMD

Qty	Products	Price
1x	CPU AMD FX 8320E 8 Core 3.5 Ghz. Socket AM3+
Rs.10,278
1x	MB 4AMD Asus M5A97 LE R2 Socket AM3+ 970 CS USB3
Rs.5,904
Subtotal: Rs.16,182

which 750ti should i buy


----------



## mitraark (Sep 22, 2015)

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti-2GB DDR5

Rs 9856 on Snapdeal

Maybe youll get further discount to get it under 9500


----------



## ranjitsd (Sep 22, 2015)

mitraark said:


> ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti-2GB DDR5
> 
> Rs 9856 on Snapdeal
> 
> Maybe youll get further discount to get it under 9500


So zotac is the best 750ti.

Is it better to go with i5 4460 or fx 8320e


----------



## ranjitsd (Sep 25, 2015)

Friend suggested i3 is enough for 720P gaming. accidentally broke my home TV, bought a tv. so my budget is now 40k max
this is final rig from Bwindia.net/iterials . tomorrow is strike here , i will be buying my pc next sat

Qty	Products	Price
1x	CPU Intel Core i3 4160 3.6 Ghz. Socket 1150
Rs.7,914
1x	MB 4Intel Asus H81M-CS 1150 Socket H81 CS VGA
Rs.3,312
1x	Monitor Dell E1914h 18.5 inch LED Wide
Rs.5,454
1x	Memory DDR III Kingston 8gb 1600 mhz.
Rs.2,952
1x	HDD WD SATA 1Tb Green Caviar 64 MB Cache
Rs.3,534
1x	DVD Writer Liteon OEM SATA Black 24X
Rs.894
1x	KB Mouse Combo Logitech MK200 MM Black Both USB
Rs.864
1x	SMPS Antec BP450 450Watts
Rs.2,160
1x	Graphics Card Galax Nvidia Geforce GTX 750Ti OC 2gb DDR5
Rs.10,404
1x	Cabinet Circle CC 546 USB 3.0 without SMPS
Rs.1,734
Subtotal: Rs.39,222


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2015)

^ 

Why are you so much focused on buying offline when you could get much better components online at same or lower price. GTX 960 was under 10k and i7 4770 went for 11k on a lightning deal on amazon.


----------



## ranjitsd (Sep 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^
> 
> Why are you so much focused on buying offline when you could get much better components online at same or lower price. GTX 960 was under 10k and i7 4770 went for 11k on a lightning deal on amazon.



 Deals are good, will save lots of money but i'am buying complete pc not part by part


----------

